# In wall bowfront installation



## sketty55 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi guys. Does anyone have any experience with in wall aquariums? I saw this pic on the net and just wondered how difficult these would be to install and maintain. Also, where would one store all the hardware? I imagine it would be quite a bit more work to maintain.

http://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af359/sketty55/KGrHqMOKnIE3bdRwj7BOCk-zIqQ_3.jpg


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's not so much the installation of the system but planning for accessibility. With in-wall systems, ventilation and addressing moisture is an important factor to incorporate into the design.

In my line of work, this is my overall thought on building a system; the easier it is to access equipment *and *inside the aquarium, the easier it would be to maintain. The ease of maintenance would lead to a consistent, regular and time efficient maintenance regimen and longterm enjoyment.

Aquariums like the pic you linked, with an over flow system, is just eye candy and isn't a "practical" aquarium for use in a system. The first Q I would ask is what would you want to keep in such a system?

JME/HO/2C


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Agree completely with WTAC. I've seen tonnes of poorly thought out in-walls which are extremely difficult to work on. Access can be a real issue, and if it is, the aquarium will not be properly maintained, even if you have someone do it for you.

Personally, I will never do a full in wall. Mostly because its extremely difficult to aquascape from behind. 

I would however like to try building the base in-wall with the tank sitting on top. That way there is no stand, and it is tucked in out of the way, but also is accessable from the front.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

That looks real skinny... what can you keep in there? :s


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have seen a 125g tank that appeared to be in wall from the main room but was installed in a room on the otherside of the wall with just the cut out for viewing. Gives you the look of in wall with all the accessability of a regular set up.


----------

